

Julia vs. Python: Monte Carlo Simulations of Bitcoin Options - rawrjustin
http://rawrjustin.github.io/blog/2014/03/18/julia-vs-python-monte-carlo-simulations-of-bitcoin-options/

======
kastnerkyle
Great article. I am looking forward to using Julia once the data-munging (and
vectorization) packages start catching up to things like Pandas and numpy.

Did you have any experiences with vectorized Julia being _slower_ than the
"loopy" Julia version? I have heard a few tales of this happening that have
put me off of converting from Python...

